

LENR device will be present today at NETS-2012 - vlisivka
http://www.lpi.usra.edu/meetings/nets2012/pdf/3051.pdf

======
vlisivka
Nuclear and Emerging Technologies for Space 2012

Friday, March 23, 2012 ADVANCED CONCEPTS: LENR, ANTI-MATTER, AND NEW PHYSICS
3:30 p.m. Waterway Ballroom 2

 _3:50 p.m. Yang X. Miley G._

A Game-Changing Power Source Based on Low Energy Nuclear Reactions (LENRs)
[#3051]

Excess heat generation from our gas-loading LENR power cell has been verified,
confirming nuclear reactions provide output energy. Neglecting unlikely
chemical reaction contributions, the energy gain is virtually unlimited due to
negligible power input with gas loading.

